# Trip to Lancaster PA and Washington DC



## Nickelplatepete (Jan 5, 2016)

I need some feedback on a family vacation I am putting together for my parents and brother (all 4 adults.) We want to take a train to see the Eastern parts of the US. My itinerary can vary but here is what I was thinking:

Leave Chicago on the Capital Limited to Pittsburgh

Leave Pittsburgh to Lancaster PA stay a few days

Leave Lancaster PA to Washington DC, stay in Virginia

Leave Washington DC for Chicago on the Cardinal.

Is this the best way to about to see the countryside as we are traveling? I have not heard great things about the Cardinal going back to Washington from Chicago between the cleanliness and the delays that in can incur going back to Washington.

On the Keystone service, I noted that it says the Reserved Coach Seat is "SOLD OUT", but I checked even months in advance, so I assume that is not an option. Is it worth it to take the Pennsylvanian to Philadelphia or just take the Keystone Service to Philadelphia and be done with it. Amtrak offered transfer on the Pennsylvanian from the Capital. This would be in mid-June.

Any suggestions or comments you can make would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## CCC1007 (Jan 5, 2016)

The Keystone Service is unreserved on that segment, so your ticket is good on the day on the ticket as well as one calendar year after that date, as long as you only use it once. This ticket does not guarantee that you will have a seat on the train though, and these trains don't offer food service on them.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 5, 2016)

Eastbound on the Cardinal is better than westbound for making sure you see the New River Gorge. But, boing in mid-June you might be ok going westbound.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jan 6, 2016)

Unless you have friends or relatives in Lancaster, may I suggest staying in Harrisburg instead? I believe there's a bit more (not much, but a bit) downtown in Harrisburg--two chain hotels (a Crowne Plaza and a Hilton--I have found some good rates at the Crowne Plaza) within walking distance of the train station, City Island (you walk to it over a pedestrian bridge and it has a minigolf course and minor league baseball stadium), and a cute little riverboat that does a short narrated cruise. I think all those things would be up and running by mid-June, although someone who lives there would know better.

If you are going on to Philadelphia, I would take the Keystone, which is usually cheaper than the Pennsylvanian, and not worry about food not being on the train. If you stay in Harrisburg, there is a very good newstand with sandwiches, etc., in the train station. Or if you stay in Lancaster, you can eat in 30th Street when you get to Philly. (Finding food while traveling in Pennsylvania never seems to be a problem!  )

I have sometimes gone to Harrisburg for a short getaway and have taken the 10:00 train from HAR to PHL during the weekday--there is hardly anybody on that one, because it is basically a commuter train and the commuters are already at work.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 6, 2016)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Unless you have friends or relatives in Lancaster, may I suggest staying in Harrisburg instead? I believe there's a bit more (not much, but a bit) downtown in Harrisburg--two chain hotels (a Crowne Plaza and a Hilton--I have found some good rates at the Crowne Plaza) within walking distance of the train station, City Island (you walk to it over a pedestrian bridge and it has a minigolf course and minor league baseball stadium), and a cute little riverboat that does a short narrated cruise. I think all those things would be up and running by mid-June, although someone who lives there would know better.
> 
> If you are going on to Philadelphia, I would take the Keystone, which is usually cheaper than the Pennsylvanian, and not worry about food not being on the train. If you stay in Harrisburg, there is a very good newstand with sandwiches, etc., in the train station. Or if you stay in Lancaster, you can eat in 30th Street when you get to Philly. (Finding food while traveling in Pennsylvania never seems to be a problem!  )
> 
> I have sometimes gone to Harrisburg for a short getaway and have taken the 10:00 train from HAR to PHL during the weekday--there is hardly anybody on that one, because it is basically a commuter train and the commuters are already at work.


I'm guessing he picked Lancaster to visit the Amish Country.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jan 6, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Mystic River Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you have friends or relatives in Lancaster, may I suggest staying in Harrisburg instead? I believe there's a bit more (not much, but a bit) downtown in Harrisburg--two chain hotels (a Crowne Plaza and a Hilton--I have found some good rates at the Crowne Plaza) within walking distance of the train station, City Island (you walk to it over a pedestrian bridge and it has a minigolf course and minor league baseball stadium), and a cute little riverboat that does a short narrated cruise. I think all those things would be up and running by mid-June, although someone who lives there would know better.
> ...


Yes, I'm sure you are right--I was thinking all train-related travel and hadn't thought about renting a car. And if he's renting a car, of course he can stay in any hotel--it doesn't have to be downtown anywhere.


----------



## tomfuller (Jan 11, 2016)

Consider staying on the Capitol Limited all the way to Washington and then take a NE Regional to the BWI station. Rent the car there and you can be in Lancaster PA

in less than 3 hours. Sitting in Pittsburgh waiting for the Pennsylvanian to depart is not my idea of fun.


----------

